# Bacula on FreeBSD



## ArthurTEX (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey, I'm just starting my adventure with freebsd.

And the problem appeared right at the beginning, while running the first command *pkg install bacula-server *
I get an error:
_FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages avaliable to install matching 'bacula-server' have been found._

My freebsd version is: 13.1 just downloaded.

I tried updating with pkg update -f but that did not help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2022)

That article is more than 7 years old. Things tend to change over time. 

sysutils/bacula9-server
sysutils/bacula11-server

Also keep in mind that FreeBSD 9.3 has been EoL for quite some time now. And PostgreSQL 9.3 has been deprecated a long time ago too.


----------

